# Journée des Gentooiens : Une idée comme ça....

## sergio

Salut tous, bientôt un an que suis inscrit sur le forum de Gentoo. J'ai vu appaître avec plaisir le forum francophone (je suis pas très anglophone, même je me débrouille si j'y suis vraiment obligé)... 

Je me disais : Et si il était possible de réunir tous les utilisateurs francophones (et francophiles) de GENTOO... pour un petit diner par exemple ou pour une journée...

Pour apprendre à se connaitre, pour mettre des visages sur les noms... pour discuter Gentoo, Linux, X-Window, Gnome, Kde, etc.., etc...

Mais voilà le problème : où et quand ?

Ce que j'ignore un peu : combien sommes-nous, notre repartition géographique, nos disponibilité, etc...

Y'aurais t-il des gens intêressés pour participer, pour m'aider à organiser le cas échéant...

Mais bon ce n'est qu'une idée pour le moment. Dîtes-moi ce que vous en pensez...

----------

## BeTa

Perso, je serais pas contre... mais faire un voyage Nantes -> Paris pour une bouffe uniquement, ca fait chero. :c( Cela dit, l'idée est assez sympatoche et je reste à l'écoute du thread ;c)

----------

## DuF

Beh ma foi c'est pas une mauvaise idée, je peux aider je pense, sinon BeTa sur Paris y a pas mal de choses à faire, si ça t'embête de te déplacer juste pour une bouffe, on t'emmenera faire une visite à Pigalles mais bon y a pas trop de pingouin là bas  :Laughing: 

Bon sinon pas de souci, on peut voir qui ça intérêsse, où y a le plus de personnes intéressés, essayer une fois qu'il y aura une base suffisante de voir sur gentoofr.org, sur l'irc #gentoofr et consors, etc......

----------

## spOOwn

ah mon avis ca etre dur pour plus d'une personne, puisque ce forum est pour tous les francophones, et c'est tres dispersé géographiquement, mais sinon c'est une tres bonne idée... pourquoi pas...

----------

## sergio

 *BeTa wrote:*   

> Perso, je serais pas contre... mais faire un voyage Nantes -> Paris pour une bouffe uniquement, ca fait chero. :c( Cela dit, l'idée est assez sympatoche et je reste à l'écoute du thread ;c)

 

Qui te dis que serait à Paris. Tout dépend de la répartition géographique des gens... De plus le centre de la france c'est pas Paris,  c'est une petite commune dont j'ai oublié le nom....

De plus on pourrait faire du covoiturage dans certains cas... Y'aura peu etre bien deux trois personnes sur le meme itinéraire... Si ça s'organise...

A+

----------

## Arcord

C'est une bonne idée en tout cas.  :Smile: 

----------

## Yann

Le centre de la France, c'est Vesdun (y'en a deux autres, le sujet est contesté) mais y'a pas Pigalle (et ses pingouins qui prennent cher) et encore moins la rue Montgallet où une séance shopping peut bien amortir un Nantes -> Paris. Et une install-partie sur les plages du sud, ca vous branche?   :Cool: 

----------

## DuF

Du côté de Monaco ?

un petit tour au casino et hop ?

Sinon dans le centre de la France ça me dérange pas, je repasserai par Châteauroux, mon berry natal  :Wink: 

----------

## sebweb

Moi je vous propose Bordeaux. Bonne bouffe, bon petit vin, le soleil ...

----------

## yoyo

C'est Gentoo qui vous a donné des ailes   :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

Le centre géographique de la France n'est intéressant que pour les volatiles de tous poils   :Wink: 

Exemple

Lyon - Dijon  :Arrow:  1h40

Lyon - Marseille  :Arrow:  1h35  :Confused: 

[Fin du gros Troll poilu  :Twisted Evil:  ]

Pigalle, Montgallet, Monaco ...C'est ça les valeurs de Gentoo   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Shocked:   :Laughing: 

Au fait c'est Gentooistes ou Gentooiens   :Question:   :Question: 

Faudrait lancer un sondage   :Laughing: 

----------

## Dorgendubal

moi je suis pour, mais vous allez pas trop apprécier car je vais déplacer votre centre de rencontre ... j'habite à Zürich (Suisse). Manque plus que quelqu'un du Québec et on se retrouve au milieu de l'océan   :Laughing: 

----------

## fb99

de zürich et tu parle français moi je viens de neuchâtel (suisse) c'est déjà plus près de la France

----------

## Dorgendubal

ouai, Neuch' c'est effectivement plus proche.

je suis Valaisan de base, mais je fais des études d'informatique à l'ETHZ.

----------

## yuk159

heuuuuu perso 22 milles bornes meme pour tout une journee c'est meme pas envisageable.

mais si je pouvais l'idee me plairai  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fb99

ouah et c'est bien?

t'es pas un peu mazo d'étudier en Allemand?  :Laughing: 

----------

## Dorgendubal

bof. ça va. C'était un peu dur au début... et toujours un peu pour les oraux et les présentations.

Au fait tu fais quoi toi?

----------

## fb99

moi je suis en 1er année d'informatique (pas en HES encore avant)

----------

## Dorgendubal

plus y a d'étudiants en info, plus on rit. Bon j'arrete parce que sinon on va flooder ce post...

----------

## DuF

beh on doit être nombreux à être ou avoir été étudiant en info (ou maths), donc bon on sait ce que c'est  :Smile: 

----------

## yuk159

heu moi je sait pas ce que c'est   :Embarassed: 

etudiant aux beaux arts ca peut aller ?  :Smile: 

----------

## yuk159

enfin ya (tres) longtemps  :Smile: 

----------

## plut0nium

mon premier post... (ça fait qques semaines que je lis tout ce qui passe)

moi je suis etudianty en sciences appliquées, mais en chimie (bcp de maths quand même  :Laughing: ) 

sinon, à part ça je suis de Belgique, y'en a d'autres dans mon cas ?

----------

## Doudou

- Jurassien d'origine (c pas loin de la suisse  :Wink: ), Parigo d'adoption (forcé  :Crying or Very sad: )

- Technicien en Telecom et Réseau (et qu'on vienne pas me dire que je suis un informatitien   :Twisted Evil:  ) 

- Toujours interessé pour une rencontre picole!!!   :Laughing: 

Si ca c pas du CV, je ne m'y connais pas   :Very Happy: 

----------

## DuF

Moi Doudou je t'embauche !

----------

## da[brice]

moi je suis complétement OK aussi, mais nivo déplacement, dans la zone Lyon/Marseille, sinon ca commence à faire chero de déplacement.

(je suis de valence)

----------

## ganjo

ptet pour un premier essai organisé ça par grande ville

----------

## mabouya

Moi, j'accepte de vous recevoir tous en Martinique. Bon, vous vous démerdez pour le transport, moi je vous choppe à l'aéroport... Okie dokie?   :Wink: 

Sinon, voilà... Le terme Outre-Mer reprend du sens...   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## DuF

Tu n'es pas le seul utilisateur de linux/gentoo aux antilles mabouya, j'en connais au moins un qui est en guadeloupe  :Smile: 

Enfin bon c'est clair que la distance là ça fait bcp  :Smile: 

----------

## yuk159

ya quelqu'un ki connait un mec ki utilise une gentoo sur mon ile    :Crying or Very sad: 

parce sinon tout seul elle va avoir un sale gout la biere  :Wink: 

m'enfin prevenait de la date et je me saoulerai en meme temp devant mon pingouin   :Laughing: 

qu'elle misere ...

----------

## arlequin

 *yuk159 wrote:*   

> m'enfin prevenait de la date et je me saoulerai en meme temp devant mon pingouin   

 

C'est dingue ça, on parle d'une soirée et tout de suite, c'est la picole !!!

C'est quoi ces cheunes délinquants !!

Bon, j'vais me faire un amer pour oublier tout ça   :Surprised: 

----------

## Nectroom

 *plut0nium wrote:*   

> 
> 
> sinon, à part ça je suis de Belgique, y'en a d'autres dans mon cas ?

 

Oui Oui ..  :Very Happy:   ( entre Liège & Marche en Famenne )

C'est clair que l'idée est exellente mais bon les trajets risquent d'etre compliqué  :Sad: 

----------

## yuk159

 *arlequin wrote:*   

> C'est dingue ça, on parle d'une soirée et tout de suite, c'est la picole !!!
> 
> C'est quoi ces cheunes délinquants !!

 

c'etais juste pour passer un appel ,savoir si il y en avait d'autres qui utilise gentoo chez moi mais apparement non  :Sad: 

pis delinquants je sait pas mais cheunes plus vraiment meme si pas vieu non plus  :Wink: 

----------

## Paule.Green

root@paule1 thomas # emerge centre-gravite-gentoistes-francophone

Calculating dependencies

emerge: there are no masked or unmasked ebuilds to satisfy "centre-gravite-gentoistes-francophone".

!!! Error calculating dependancies. Please correct.

bon mais quand meme, j'ai 192 501 collaborateurs/décideurs préssés qui utilisent Gentoo au fond du couloir, alors ca va rapprocher le centre de gravité de MONTGALLET/PIGALE/MONTREUIL...

quand à soirée=picole, c'est synonyme ou presque, soirée venant de sorium [soria] dont le préfixe dont le préfixe 'so' a donné 'sot' (sotise) littérallement 'celui qui a bu', cqfd....

bon [-100], se sera en papouasie, mais je viendrais quand meme....

PS; si, c'est en region parisienne (aller un peu de centralisme jacobin...) je peux organiser un peu.

----------

## yuk159

haaaaaaaa c'est beau la culture  :Wink: 

----------

## Dorgendubal

Ben, bref. Si je résume: on pourra pas tous se rencontrer... Alors si on fixait un jour et que l'on se rencontrait en groupes?? Les français entre eux, les belges et suisses aussi, et enfin toutes autres régions francophones.   :Wink: 

Ou alors on pourrait partir en voyage tous ensemble avec tous les sous qu'on a éconnomisé en n'achetant pas les licences monstrueuses chères de notre ami billou.   :Laughing: 

----------

## DuF

oué un jour commun pour tous les groupes, on prend des photos, et ceux qu'ont descendus le plus de bouteilles, ils gagnent !

"ah non c pas bien comme idée ?"

bon ok, on se réunie quand on veut, suffit juste de prendre en photo les bouteilles

"ah non c pas cette partie là de l'idée qu'il faut changer "

bon ok, on se réunit en même temps, et on prend juste des photos de nous !

----------

## dioxmat

si vous avez l'intention de parler de quelque chose de precis et/ou d'interessant et que c'est dans la region parisienne, perso je marche...

----------

## DuF

genre nous on parle de trucs inintéressants ????

bah moi j'aimerai parler de mon103SP, j'ai changé les clapets, la pipe et le carbu de 12 en une boite à clapet et carbu de 15 !

Intéressant non ?

A mon avis on va parler de linux, dire que windows saimal et d'autres trucs encore plus intéressants.

Enfin bon déjà faut voir qui est partant, patatipatata !

----------

## arlequin

 *DuF wrote:*   

> A mon avis on va parler de linux, dire que windows saimal et d'autres trucs encore plus intéressants.

 

Pour faire simple, on va refaire le monde... en mieux   :Wink: 

----------

## yuk159

ca ce sera pas  dur comme challenge  :Wink: 

----------

## broschi

Si quelqu'un me paye l'avion de Montreal a quelque part en France j'irais.  :Wink:  A moins qu'il y ait des utilisateurs ici (j'en ai deja vu, ils doivent etres timides).  :Very Happy: 

----------

## edomaur

Hop !

Encore un Suisse ! 

Je suis à Lausanne, mais je me déplacerais n'importe où en Europe pour une conférence/bouffe   :Smile: 

En attendant, on est combien de suisses romands ici ?

----------

## Dorgendubal

Pour l'instant on est 3 (toi, fb99, et moi). Allez les autres, annoncez-vous!

----------

## arlequin

OWH !!

On est cité dans le 'gentoo newsletter', alors tenez vous un peu à carreau !! On va passer pour quoi maintenant ?

Ralala...   :Wink: 

Sinon, chui étudiant en Licence Pro... et c'est bien de la merde !!!!!!!!!!!!   :Confused: 

Note: l'Alsace, y pas mieux comme région pour la picole !!! des brasseries et des vignes à foison, héhé   :Wink: 

----------

## sebweb

 *arlequin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Note: l'Alsace, y pas mieux comme région pour la picole !!! des brasseries et des vignes à foison, héhé  

 

Ha ben si y a mieu, il y a le Bordelais !!!

TOUS A BORDEAUX   :Razz: 

----------

## yoyo

 *sebweb wrote:*   

>  *arlequin wrote:*   
> 
> Note: l'Alsace, y pas mieux comme région pour la picole !!! des brasseries et des vignes à foison, héhé   
> 
> Ha ben si y a mieu, il y a le Bordelais !!!
> ...

 

Hum, Hum !!! On dérive, on dérive ... Mais bon :

TOUS A DIJON   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Yop

Je suis belge, de Liège plus précisément. Ca fait 3.

----------

## dioxmat

bon plutot que vous chamailler... que quelqu'un cree un poll (soit ici, soit sur un site a part) en reprenant la plupart des villes citees, et donne l'url ici, on verra bien ce qu'il en sort :)

----------

## sergio

 *dioxmat wrote:*   

> bon plutot que vous chamailler... que quelqu'un cree un poll (soit ici, soit sur un site a part) en reprenant la plupart des villes citees, et donne l'url ici, on verra bien ce qu'il en sort 

 

C'est fait ici :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=54928

----------

## MaGNuS_Z

 *broschi wrote:*   

> Si quelqu'un me paye l'avion de Montreal a quelque part en France j'irais.  A moins qu'il y ait des utilisateurs ici (j'en ai deja vu, ils doivent etres timides). 

 En voici un autre de Montréal... mais remarque que si nos copains francais nous payent l'avion pour aller les rejoindre j'aimerais encore mieux!  :Razz: 

----------

## Yop

Et si on faisait l'inverse ? Je n'ai jamais traversé l'océan !!!

----------

## geg

Suise de lausanne   :Very Happy: 

A+

----------

## MaGNuS_Z

 *Yop wrote:*   

> Et si on faisait l'inverse ? Je n'ai jamais traversé l'océan !!!

 Hmmm non, c'est peut etre une mauvaise idée... la température ici est glaciale a longueur d'année. Je crois qu'on est définitivement mieux d'aller chez vous.  :Wink: 

P.S. Je poste ca tandis qu'il fait un magnifique soleil et plus de 25C, ici a Montréal.  :Razz: 

----------

## Paule.Green

bon, pour l'endroit ca me semble compliqué, trop de gentoistes trop partout...parisparisparisparisparisparisparisparisparisparisparisparisparisparisparis......

mais y a quand meme une autre question que "où"

ba ouais personne l'a faite celle la...""? QUAND ?""

la fete de la musique ? (ca existe un peu partout je crois...)

ca laisse le temps de fixer "OU" et au moins y a une deadline...

maintenant ca fait deux variables.....je vous dis pas le bordel 'o'

----------

## DuF

Je pense qu'on répondra quand, déjà lorsqu'on y verra plus clair sur l'autre sondage => où, ainsi ceux qui seront concernés par le lieu, pourront influer sur la date.

----------

## frediz

Bon je sais pas si yaurais du monde, mais une journée gentoo antilles,

genre en guadeloupe  :Wink:  ca le ferait bien.

Frediz

----------

## sergio

La discussion continue ici :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=55755

 :Exclamation: 

----------

## sergio

Ok tout le monde, le jeu de piste continue... 

Pour que nous puissions discuter de l'organisation d'une journée entre nous un nouveau forum vient d'être mis en ligne avec l'aide de "sebweb" à l'url suivante http://sebweb.homelinux.org

Ce forum nous permettra de continuer la discussion sans polluer le forum de Gentoo... 

Rendez-vous tous là bas.... 

A+

----------

## andjurka

moi je vous propose un rendez vous a amsterdam 

jy suis pas mai jai bien le gout dy aller 

comme sa on parle linux et defonce dans un coffee shop   :Very Happy: 

----------

## yuk159

 *andjurka wrote:*   

> comme sa on parle linux et defonce dans un coffee shop  

 

et apres ca on me traite de delinquant quand je parle d'une malheureuse biere  :Wink: 

----------

